# drying/curing



## frenchy (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm growing several plants, the first sign of buds I got was August 22nd. I move October 1st. I know that with most buds you have to wait 7 to 8 weeks, I wanna know what i can do during drying/curing to help out my weed.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2006)

Depends, If outdoor. should be finished by then. If indoor its really when you switch to 12/12 schedule. but have found the first week really don't count. I get ready about week 8 of flower. Also very strain dependant. Sativas are a hell-a-va lot longer than Indicas. It all depends. Harvesting way too early sacrifices Potency and Yeild. Harvest sorta early. Uppy heady high. All depends, but when it comes to growing bud Time is probably the biggest key for harvest time.


----------

